# Sillosock beak color



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

i am currently painting some econos but I am having a hard time finding the right color spray paint for the beak.

What brand and color of paint are you guys using for the beak? Where did you buy it at also?

Thanks in advance.

David


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Painter's Choice in Rose. It may have another word in the name but it is rose something. Think I got it from Home Depot. Dang near a perfect match to the sticker beaks color.

Alex


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Damn I saw that color at hirschfields and didn't buy it. it think it was Rustoleums Painters choice like you said.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

pretty sure that is it. After I get them assembled,I spray the beak and stick them in the yard(when it's warm enough) and let them dry for a few hours in the sun.Plus,it give the bags a chance to "loosening" up a bit. I think 1 can did about 250-300 beaks. I used a permanment marker for the eyes.

Alex


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

tried the same thing, but thought it was to glossy.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

well I just got 10 dozen tails painted tonight. Prolly go pic up some beak paint tommorow and try and get those done.

Should be fun. haha

If anyone else has a good color please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

jungda99,

I repainted some econo silosocks that I bought used from another hunter. He had bright orange paint on the beeks.

I already own some regular factory silosocks with the rose colored beeks, so I took one them into the Ace Hardware store. The owner of the store had a machine (computer) in his paint department that took a "picture" of the rose colored beek. The machine (computer) then printed out the formula that matched the rose colored beeks. The paint that he gave me was IDENTICAL to the factory silosocks. It had no shine to it at all either. I also used a permanent black magic marker to form the mouth on the newly painted rose colored beeks. They turned out GREAT!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

They get in close enough where they pick out beeks and eyes guys. It should be all over. And if it isnt then you need to spend the time on painting beeks and eyes on shooting some clays! :beer:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Haha, I just got done painting beaks for 3 hours today. We had 3 guys working at sillosocks for 4-5 hours and we are going to have another 8 or so tomorrow.

Anyways, we just bought some acrylic craft paints and have been painting them by hand. Mixing paints we came up with a pretty good shade. Nothing is better though then sitting with friends playing with decoys. The guys I was with were on the clock too, cleaning seeds at the plant next door.


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

Have any of you who have painted the beaks on had any trouble with the paint rubbing off the smooth corregated plastic or is that not really an issue?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

It is the big problem. Not many dont rub off. It is almost better to buy the stickers from Jim Jones. Then spend the time painting. Cause it just rubs off. I kill my fair share with out having the beeks painted.

Think about it this way. Snow geese come in verticle and finish from behind the decoys in the wind. In my opinions beeks dont even come into play!

I have never few beeks painted. If I feel like I have to much money this summer and have nothing to do. I may order the stickers and do them up, my painting days on the beeks and eyes are over!


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

I forget the brand of the spray paint that i used but the color was called sweat pea and it was darn near exact. This paint left a gloss on the corogated plastic but we just lighlty sanded the heads and there is no more shine, and the paint wont chip or wear off.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I look at it like this.

It only took me 2 hours to paint 10 dozen tails last night so I should be able to paint the beaks in and hour our so.

So what is 1-2 more hours in the whole grand scheme of things? If I am going to sit and watch TV and drink beer anyway I might as well turn on the heater in the garage, listen to the radio and do something halfway productive

I know one thing...it won't hurt :beer: :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Mertz be careful using that acrylic craft paint its not real durable especially on that plastic.

I have painted all mine using rustoleum oil paint that I had menards mix up for me. I brushed it on with a cheap foam brush. I think the color was rosewood or something? The stuff is super durable I havent had a problem with any of it coming off. 
The only thing is it is only availble in gloss so when they were dry I just hit it with a quick blast of Krylon clear matte and the shine is gone.

As far as the whole painting vs non painting thing sure a guy probably would have to but I figure if I've got the time why not? Its fun way to get ready for the season.
Even if the little details like beaks, eyes and tailfeathers, only give you more confidence in your spread, I think that alone is worth the effort.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

dblkluk said:


> Mertz be careful using that acrylic craft paint its not real durable especially on that plastic.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure all of this is going to rub off. I gave it the old fingernail scratch last night and it just scraped right off, but who cares. Just a little more detail, and if it does come off then I'm left with what I would have had without it.

The acrylic paints worked great on the Northwinds that we painted back in the day, so I figured it would work for sillosocks too. Apparently not, I will have to get the Menards paint a try next spring or this summer.


----------

